# Milk?



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi guys , im a newbie :gun:lol

Have a wee question about milk, iv never been a huge eater but im back at the gym and my eatings getting better, still no where near eating enuff to bulk up so here goes lol...

Is alot of milk consumption guna do me more harm than good? was working out the calories/protein/carbs, i always drink pints of the green milk.. would drinking say 2 to 3 litres a day be a bad thing?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Get it down ya mate 

Milk is a great bulking aid, use full fat milk too IMO.

I have been known to drink as much as 8 pints of full fat a day


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

You'll grow of it, but I know a few people who made themselves lactose intolerant and fat by drinking 2L + a day.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I drink about 3 litres a day, bl00dy good stuff


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> You'll grow of it, but I know a few people who made themselves lactose intolerant and fat by drinking 2L + a day.


lol they got fat on 60g P 60g C and 60g F....?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm lactose intolerant


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

TH&S said:


> lol they got fat on 60g P 60g C and 60g F....?


abit of a stupid statement on my part, DOH..

2 L + a day of full fat milk is 1200 kcals, imo thats too many kcals from a single food source.

With that much calcium intake, calcium leeching will occur.

You also have to take into account that while milk is low gi its very high on the II (insulin index) and stimulates the same amount of insulin response as dextrose.

Also all the carbs are sugar causing insulin spikes all over the place.

As well prolonged high intake of milk will most likely make you intolerant to it which is the last thing you want as its such a staple in a good diet.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MXD said:


> abit of a stupid statement on my part, DOH..
> 
> 2 L + a day of full fat milk is 1200 kcals, imo thats too many kcals from a single food source.
> 
> ...


Now thats a better post 

I disagree with the intolerance part - if you add the rider in of supermarket milk then I'd agree, but thats another story


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Now thats a better post
> 
> I disagree with the intolerance part - if you add the rider in of supermarket milk then I'd agree, but thats another story


lol yeah for sure, I allways assume people are talking about SM milk.

Un pasturised, un homogenised, grass grazen raw milk is the dogs!


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

a can of worms here then lol... so if i drunk about 3-4 pints a day ok for me then lol.. im 5"9 and 12 stoneish...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Build up to drinking what dairy milk (and I dont mean chocolate...) that you can...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

milk is absolutely fine matey


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

just have a pint of it at night before bed.

used to have a cookie too...... but those days are over...

lol


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

kewl  well i prefer the green milk cus its less calories but higher protein and carbs.. i`ll stick to 4-6pints daily n see how it goes..

cheers guys..


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

keep geting distracted by bulldozers avatar  cud watch that all day lol


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

maybe add some dissolveable fibre to it to help slow digestion and tame the insuline spike?


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Where do you guys get your milk from then?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

13stonetarget said:


> Where do you guys get your milk from then?


A cow's titty


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Im off to Notting hill farmers market saturday to get some Raw milk  sadley, im very excited abotu it!!! :crazy:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Raw milk is the daddy.

Im gonna try every god damn place i can to find it.

But not easy where i live, i may get myself a cow for the back garden.....

Fresh milk daily, and saves cutting the grass


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Raw milk is the daddy.
> 
> Im gonna try every god damn place i can to find it.
> 
> ...


 :lol: there's a farmers market once a week here. I might try and get some there.


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Aparently theres one even closer to me in Bourough market but not sure I can get raw milk there....... I'll probably not post for a while after sunday due to having ecoli or some thing lol

any one know how much CLA there is per pint of Raw milk?


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

hehe im right next door, like 10 feet from milking bit, i liv on a farm


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

MXD said:


> lol yeah for sure, I allways assume people are talking about SM milk.
> 
> Un pasturised, un homogenised, grass grazen raw milk is the dogs!


I remember a few years ago stopping by at a farm in germany, visiting the cows and drinking fresh milk. that milk was in fact the dogs. that said, isn`t pasteurization an important process to kill bacteria and such? other thing is I wouldn`t know where to get it


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

ooomoo said:


> hehe im right next door, like 10 feet from milking bit, i liv on a farm


you live in a barn?  how about selling some milk :beer1:


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

genan said:


> you live in a barn?  how about selling some milk :beer1:


ok


----------



## patata (Nov 16, 2007)

i drink round about a 1 litre and a half a day great stuff


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

genan said:


> I remember a few years ago stopping by at a farm in germany, visiting the cows and drinking fresh milk. that milk was in fact the dogs. that said, isn`t pasteurization an important process to kill bacteria and such? other thing is I wouldn`t know where to get it


 Aparently it was more eiportant years ago to boil up the milk when dairy farms were dirty places. If you buy raw milk today, it will normally be from farmers that let their cows walk and feed from fields and not cows that live in confined places and eat 'feed' there is a posibility that you could get E-coli but also you might not lol


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

well guna go 4 3litres a day 4 a week n see if i gain any weight lol


----------

